# اقتراح للرسائل الخاصة



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2010)

صندوق الرسائل الخاصة بيتملى ب50 رسالة 

هل فى امكانية لتعديل هذا الامر لاحقا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أبريل 2010)

ارجوكم العدد قليل جدا ارجوكم هل ممكن يبقي 60 حتي


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أبريل 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
محدش من الادارة رد ليه ​


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

خلاص زي ما انتو عاوزين هيحصل انتو افضلو صامدين يا تاسوني انت الاول اذا ما حصلكيش حاجة نحن نيجي وراكي على طول 
بس اذا حصلك حاجة نحن ما نعرفكيش و لا انت تعرفينا اتفقنا ؟

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2010)

*يجماعه الرسايل الخاصه دى بتستغل مساحه من المنتدى وهى اصلا ملهاش اى لزمه فى اننا نحتفظ بيها
انا من راى بدل ما نستغل مساحه فى الرسائل الخاصه نستغلها فى مواضيع ومشاركات 
واكيد لو عند الاداره رأى تانى تنفذه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أبريل 2010)

> خلاص زي ما انتو عاوزين هيحصل انتو افضلو صامدين يا تاسوني انت الاول اذا ما حصلكيش حاجة نحن نيجي وراكي على طول
> بس اذا حصلك حاجة نحن ما نعرفكيش و لا انت تعرفينا اتفقنا ؟


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ونعم الرجال :spor24::spor22:


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أبريل 2010)

> *يجماعه الرسايل الخاصه دى بتستغل مساحه من المنتدى وهى اصلا ملهاش اى لزمه فى اننا نحتفظ بيها
> انا من راى بدل ما نستغل مساحه فى الرسائل الخاصه نستغلها فى مواضيع ومشاركات
> واكيد لو عند الاداره رأى تانى تنفذه
> *




انا مكنتش اعرف كده انا فكراها عادى زى رسايل الزوار

على العموم لو كترها يعمل مشاكل فى المنتدى

يبقى خليها 20 يا روك

شكرا كيوبيد للمعلومة والله ما اعرف غير منك يا ابو حميد


----------



## MATTEW (8 أبريل 2010)

*لا معتقدش انها بتزيد من مساحه المنتدي يمكن الداتا بيز و خصوصا ان المنتدي سيرفر لوحده و بالتالي مش هتمثل مشكله ليه 

ياريت يا روح تعلي حجم صندوق الرسائل الخاصه الاني بضطر امسح رسايل مهمه 

شكرا يا تاسوني *


----------



## MATTEW (8 أبريل 2010)

*سوري بدل روح قصدي روك 

اعتذر *


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2010)

عدد الأعضاء في المنتدى كبير، و زيادة عدد الرسائل سيعني زيادة حجم قاعدة البيانات. قد لا تكون مشكلة لمنتدى باعضاء قليلين، لكن اعضاء منتدانا تقريب ال 100 الف و اي زيادة ستؤثر بصورة سلبية على خادم قاعدة البيانات.
لكن لا مانع من زيدة 10 او 20 اذا كان هذا سيحل مشكلتكم.
حاولي دعوة الاعضاء المباركين لنسمع رأيهم و ان كانت هناك رغبة كبيرة في الزيادة، لانه لا يمكنني تغيير الاعدادات بالاعتماد على رأي شخصين او عشرة.
لتغيير اعدادت المنتدى يجب ان اتأكد ان هناك ضرورة تامة لها و ماهية الاراء بخصوص التغيير.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## zama (9 أبريل 2010)

هى عادى مش هتفرق كتير ، أناكل لما بيتملى بمسحه و بسيب اللى مهم و خلاص ..

برأيئ الزيادة لو هتأثر ع المنتدى يبئى بلاش منها لو مش هتعمل حاجة يبئى زودنا كلنا ..

شكراً يا تاسونى ..


----------

